# Experience of SIMS



## ladybird1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi everyone

Just wondering if anyone has experience of SIMS in Dublin?  I am currently with ARGC in London but they've told me I need to be there every day from Day 1/2 of my cycle and during a short protocol which is at least 2 weeks and not sure that I can or really want to do this (I had a major operation 6 months ago and I'm not sure I can just up and go to London for probably 2-3 weeks at least).  So now I'm looking at SIMS and just wondering what people's experiences are.

Many thanks


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Bad experience from my end, not just because I didn't get pregnant although obviously that weights a lot. On a positive note the nurses are nice and carrying.


----------



## ladybird1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Aley

If you don't mind me asking, what was the problem and have you gone somewhere else?


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

I think in the end there were a few problems but most important 1. I didn't get pregnant 2. I didn't feel they are proactive and 3. I felt they gave up on me. I am a healthy 30 years old with good egg quality or so I've been told that needs sperm donor. I tried Beacon at some point but after a first consultation I didn't have a good vibe and didn't go any further. The only place I am going now is the counselling   Obviously that's just my experience and probably other ladies were far more lucky than me, as I said, if I was to get pregnant probably the other things that are now bad memories wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## ladybird1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Aley

Sorry to hear you had a bad experience.  I hope things work out.


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Nope, things didn't work out. 
Anyway, just to say in case you missed it, there will be like a series on tv about couples having ivf and will be filmed in sims. Also they organise open days but obviously you'll not hear about the things that go wrong there. 
Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Seafoam (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi ladybird

My advice would be to stay with argc. I've been with both sims and argc, and there really is no comparison, argc's results speak for themselves. It is very stressful and expensive organising to be in london, but sims was no walk in the park either, as I had to take lots of half days and full days off work at short notice, or go into work late and make awkward excuses about why I was late. 

We had lots of iuis and 2 rounds of ivf with sims. My experience was that they have a 'one size fits all' approach and that nursing staff make most of the decisions  re: stimulation and meds. I was really sick with ohss during stimulation with sims, which i never experienced with argc who completely tailor their approach to your body. When our treatment failed with sims, my sense was that they attributed the cause of failure to us rather than their treatment approach. I had a sense that i had immune issues, but they advised against testing tor this. After our last failed cycle they advised I go the donor egg route at the age of 32. Our gut feeling was that they were not the right clinic for us, so we went to argc and thanks to them have a beautiful child, no donors needed but did need immune treatment.

As Aley said, if I'd had a positive outcome with sims, as many do, i'd be feeling differently, but that was our experience.  The best of luck in whatever decision you come to! X


----------



## Louise7-7 (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi ladies,

Can I ask how everyone has been getting on since this thread started? Bit of a late reply but I got some comfort from your comments. We have made the decision to leave sims and fly to Madrid next week. It’s all booked and organized and I really hope we’re doing the right thing. However my experience of sims hasn’t been great either, lots of iuis that were a waste of time as they were never going to work for me. I have PCOS so I also got OHSS and was very sick with it. They knew I was high risk for this but proceeded with the one size fits all approach. I’ve had 4 miscarriages from two different rounds and their next and only solution was genetic testing. So, to make sure they put good embryos into a body that is rejecting them. The Doctor also said, well some patients have 20 miscarriages or more in order to get what they want. So we walked out that day and haven’t heard from them since. Not nice, after 3 years with them and over 25k spent. The nurses are lovely and very caring but otherwise the clinic/brand itself is not.


----------



## jenny86 (Sep 8, 2018)

Jesus, I feel even better now about my decision to go for the Beacon over SIMS! So sorry you went through all that, hope the fresh start will help and that you find the answers and treatment you need in Madrid


----------



## Louise7-7 (Jan 26, 2018)

Jenny, thanks for the feedback I also feel more confident in my decision to leave sims. We had our first trip to IB Madrid and it was really good, great patient care and no long waiting times like in sims. It’s still early days but so far so good. We are waiting on results now and next steps. It can seem more difficult to go abroad but I’m starting to feel hopeful that we’re doing is the right thing


----------



## Louise7-7 (Jan 26, 2018)

Jenny, I meant also say to you that I have no experience in the beacon but glad you chose this route and maybe you might be able to share some learnings back from your experience. And I’ll try to do the same with IB Madrid👍


----------

